# Help: I used too much rosemary



## tdejarnette

baking chicken breasts.  I have some of the broth and a breast leftover I'd like to make something with tonight.  I figured I would add rice and vegetables. Any idea how to correct the seasoning?  It doesn't taste bad, just too much rosemary for for my taste.


----------



## bowlingshirt

Scrape it like burnt toast.


----------



## GotGarlic

tdejarnette said:


> baking chicken breasts.  I have some of the broth and a breast leftover I'd like to make something with tonight.  I figured I would add rice and vegetables. Any idea how to correct the seasoning?  It doesn't taste bad, just too much rosemary for for my taste.



I think adding the rice and veggies will dilute the rosemary flavor. Lemon juice and/or garlic would be good with it, too. HTH.


----------



## tdejarnette

*Thanks, I did both!*

I scraped off as much rosemary as I could see, and strained the broth. Added more garlic and lemon juice (I used some originally)  The chicken was much better.  My daughter loved the rice and had two helpings, but my husband and I thought it was a bit boring. Thanks for your speedy responses!


----------



## Bilby

How about using an Asian sauce like sweet chilli or teriyaki?  Or a Thai curry paste?  Or even an Indian one for that matter.


----------

